# Version inconsistency between jail and host



## fred974 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello.

Could someone please tell me the correct way to update my jails?
So far I have been doing
`freebsd-update fetch`
`freebsd-update install`
`ezjail-admin update -u`

I've only realised that when I do `uname -a`, I see that the jails and the host are on the same version `FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9`.
However, if I look at the /etc/rc.d/sshd for example, the files is still at `release/10.0.0/`
The same goes for /etc/ssh/sshd_config `$FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/`

This got me nervous as to what else is wrong with the system at the moment..

Could anyone please shine a light on this problem?
Have I been using the wrong command?


----------



## getopt (Apr 13, 2015)

The `freebsd-update`  method is installing binaries only.

If I get you right you worry about this line?

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.1/etc/rc.d/sshd 262566 2014-02-27 17:29:02Z des $
```
 If you want a fresh up you could do by running  `mergemaster` with an updated source tree.

Furthermore see this for updating Ezjail-jails: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ezjail-admin-update-u-lib32-errors.49672/
as you use `ezjail-admin update -u`. 

The problem described there is known for a long time now as can been seen on the developers site. For whatever reason he never responded to the problem. As a consequence of that I changed my method to `ezjail-admin update -i` which uses a previously local buildworld from updated sources, which makes the freebsd-update-method "obsolete". If I do remember this well wblock@ pushed for this Ezjail feature. BTW thanks for that Warren! 
Now if you were to use this method and want to have updated /etc you have to run something like  `mergemaster -Ui` within the jail. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2015)

fred974 said:


> I've only realised that when I do `uname -a`, I see that the jails and the host are on the same version `FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9`.


They're always the same, even if your jail is really an older version. Keep in mind that `uname -a` shows the _kernel_ version and there's always only one kernel (the jails use the host's kernel, they don't have one themselves).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2015)

As from 10.0 you should use freebsd-version(1) to see what version you have. It can show the version of the userland.


----------

